# ocurrencia



## MOMO2

La doctora añadió pocas palabras más -comenzar el tratamiento, luego algunas revisiones- con un leve gesto de contrariedad. Ahora la que sonreía era mi madre. ¿Traía preparada la ocurrencia final?

La dottoressa aggiunse poche parole -iniziare la cura, e inseguito alcuni controlli - con una lieve smorfia. Adesso era mia madre quella che sorrideva. Si era preparata ... finale?

¿Qué es lo que había preprado la señora?

Gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Una ocurrencia puede ser un chiste o algo ingenioso, así que creo que va por ahí, aunque el contexto lo dirá. ¿Qué viene después?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ursu-lab

La battuta finale. Una ocurrencia è una battuta.
*In seguito* -> separato
Adesso era mia madre* a sorridere*.
Si era preparata/*aveva già pronta *la battuta finale?


----------



## Neuromante

No creo que en este contexto pueda ser "battuta"

El original posiblemente hace referencia a una tontería, a alguna ocurrencia ridícula de la señora, que con mucha mala idea había preparado incluso antes de la consulta médica, en caso contrario no se entendería que se se pregunte ya la traía preparada y ¿un chiste cuando la doctora le habla con contrariedad?


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante, battuta significa appunto frase scherzosa, spiritosa, per prendere in giro, per far ridere, per burlarsi di qualcuno ecc ecc. 
E avere la battuta pronta è un modo di dire e significa essere molto bravi a rispondere con delle battute, anche sagaci, quando si presenta il momento opportuno.
Cioè battuta è la traduzione di ocurrencia.
Battuta: (garzanti)
*6* frase, risposta spiritosa ed efficace | _avere la battuta pronta_, essere pronto e arguto nel rispondere
Ocurrencia (RAE): *2.     * f. Idea inesperada, pensamiento, dicho agudo u original que ocurre a la imaginación.

Se invece non parla ma si mette a fare (cioè azione, non discorso) una cosa originale e bizzarra, allora potrebbe essere un "exploit finale"


----------



## MOMO2

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Una ocurrencia puede ser un chiste o algo ingenioso, así que creo que va por ahí, aunque el contexto lo dirá. ¿Qué viene después?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 




ursu-lab said:


> La battuta finale. Una ocurrencia è una battuta.
> *In seguito* -> separato
> Adesso era mia madre* a sorridere*.
> Si era preparata/*aveva già pronta *la battuta finale?


 


Neuromante said:


> No creo que en este contexto pueda ser "battuta"
> 
> El original posiblemente hace referencia a una tontería, a alguna ocurrencia ridícula de la señora, que con mucha mala idea había preparado incluso antes de la consulta médica, en caso contrario no se entendería que se se pregunte ya la traía preparada y ¿un chiste cuando la doctora le habla con contrariedad?


 


ursu-lab said:


> Neuromante, battuta significa appunto frase scherzosa, spiritosa, per prendere in giro, per far ridere, per burlarsi di qualcuno ecc ecc.
> E avere la battuta pronta è un modo di dire e significa essere molto bravi a rispondere con delle battute, anche sagaci, quando si presenta il momento opportuno.
> Cioè battuta è la traduzione di ocurrencia.
> Battuta: (garzanti)
> *6* frase, risposta spiritosa ed efficace | _avere la battuta pronta_, essere pronto e arguto nel rispondere
> Ocurrencia (RAE): *2. *f. Idea inesperada, pensamiento, dicho agudo u original que ocurre a la imaginación.
> 
> Se invece non parla ma si mette a fare (cioè azione, non discorso) una cosa originale e bizzarra, allora potrebbe essere un "exploit finale"


 
Dopo riprendo il libro e trascrivo un brano più lungo.
Si tratta de "L'estranea", tradotto in spagnolo "La extraña" di Elisabetta Rosy. Ed è la fine del capitolo 6.
A dopo


----------



## Neuromante

Ursula ¿De donde sacas que "ocurrencia" signifique eso? Te aseguro que NO lo significa, al menos en ese contexto.

Lo que la que habla se espera es que la madre quede en ridículo al soltar una ocurrencia. Por mucho que te encaje en italiano, resulta que la frase en español dice algo completamente distinto, totalmente incompatible con chistes, burlas, sagacidades, etc...
Si la madre de pronto preguntara si puede teñirse el pelo con el tratamiento que le han puesto, porque tiene que ir a la fiesta de una amiga sería una ocurrencia pero no una "battuta". Aquí se está hablando de la forma de comportarse de la mujer, de su mentalidad, no de un chiste. Y, deduzco de tus definiciones, que "battuta" no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## ursu-lab

*Battuta *en italiano *no *significa exactamente scherzo (broma), ni barzelletta (chiste), sino precisamente (si se trata de frase) "*ocurrencia*". Como dice el RAE: "dicho agudo u original que ocurre a la imaginación." 

La expresión *ocurrencia graciosa *en italiano se traduce literalmente *battuta spiritosa* o *battuta di spirito*.
Y
*Soltar una ocurrencia* es *Sparare una battuta.*

Traducción de las definiciones del wordreference de la palabra ocurrencia

f. *Idea *inesperada y repentina:
a las cuatro de la mañana tuvo la ocurrencia de ponerse a cocinar. Alle quattro di mattina gli è venuta* la bella idea* di mettersi a cucinare.
 *Dicho *o hecho ingenioso y original:
¡está empezando a hablar y tiene cada ocurrencia! Sta cominciando a parlare e *fa di quelle* *battute*!
 ling. Frecuencia de uso de una palabra o construcción sintáctica:
 las preposiciones tienen un índice de ocurrencia muy elevado. (=*occorrenza*)
En el ejemplo de MOMO2 no se entiende si se trata de una *frase *o si la madre empieza a *hacer *algo, por ej. un strip-tease. Si habla es una battuta, en caso contrario depende...


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> En el ejemplo de MOMO2 no se entiende si se trata de una *frase *o si la madre empieza a *hacer *algo, por ej. un strip-tease. Si habla es una battuta, en caso contrario depende...


 
Tu explicación me resulta muy útil porque no conocía este significado, pero a mí me parece, talvez esté en error, que en este caso la ocurrencia no es una frase sino una acción: sonreía.

¿Qué opinas?

Momo2


----------



## Neuromante

La sonrisa es "previa" a la ocurrencia. Se está regodeando pensando en lo que va a decir. Por eso digo que no es un chiste ni nada por el estilo. Va a largar algo completamente fuera de lugar y la hija, que la conoce, se teme lo peor.


Si me permiten cambiar idioma: Me acaba de venir a la cabeza la palabra "Boutade" que no sé si se escribe así, el idioma al que pertenece y ni siquiera si corresponde y es correcta en este contexto. Pero me parece que es así. Para alguien que.... en el foro continuamente, ya tiene mérito haber tenido que recurrir a hacer esto. Y quien tiene que entender  seguro que ha entendido.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non so Momo, però non ho mai sentito usare la parola ocurrencia per un semplice gesto come sorridere, di solito è qualcosa di più complesso e soprattutto meditato, pensato. Anche se fosse un'azione. Comunque se non si sa cosa ha combinato la madre dopo questo brano è impossibile tradurne il significato, dovresti dire come continua la storia.


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> Non so Momo, però non ho mai sentito usare la parola ocurrencia per un semplice gesto come sorridere, di solito è qualcosa di più complesso e soprattutto meditato, pensato. Anche se fosse un'azione. Comunque se non si sa cosa ha combinato la madre dopo questo brano è impossibile tradurne il significato, dovresti dire come continua la storia.


 
La madre e la figlia vivono tranquillamente fino a quando un brutto giorno scoprono che la madre ha il male incurabile.
Quel brano si riferisce a una visita medica.
Secondo me non è tradotto proprio bene ecco perché mi vengono molti dubbi, ma a parte il fatto che la madre sorrida, non dice altro, anzi è la fine del capitolo. Non preoccuparti, ho già imparato tutto quello che hai detto sulla battuta, spiegato molto bene, quindi ho comunque raggiunto il mio scopo:

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más



Neuromante said:


> La sonrisa es "previa" a la ocurrencia. Se está regodeando pensando en lo que va a decir. Por eso digo que no es un chiste ni nada por el estilo. Va a largar algo completamente fuera de lugar y la hija, que la conoce, se teme lo peor.
> 
> 
> Si me permiten cambiar idioma: Me acaba de venir a la cabeza la palabra "Boutade" que no sé si se escribe así, el idioma al que pertenece y ni siquiera si corresponde y es correcta en este contexto. Pero me parece que es así. Para alguien que.... en el foro continuamente, ya tiene mérito haber tenido que recurrir a hacer esto. Y quien tiene que entender seguro que ha entendido.


 
Da _Si me permiten_ in poi non ho capito niente.


----------



## ursu-lab

OK Momo, l'unica soluzione è cercare l'originale e vedere chissà cosa c'era scritto in italiano. Come dici tu è probabile che sia una traduzione imprecisa in spagnolo. Scusa la domanda idiota: ma perché ti leggi in spagnolo il libro di Elisabetta Rasy?
Buonanotte


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> OK Momo, l'unica soluzione è cercare l'originale e vedere chissà cosa c'era scritto in italiano. Come dici tu è probabile che sia una traduzione imprecisa in spagnolo. Scusa la domanda idiota: ma perché ti leggi in spagnolo il libro di Elisabetta Rasy?
> Buonanotte


Perché sono una traduttrice impicciona: mi piace vedere come lavorano gli altri!


----------



## ursu-lab

Ci sono passata pure io... Ari-buonanotte!


----------



## Neuromante

MOMO2 said:


> Da _Si me permiten_ in poi non ho capito niente.



No me extraña

Digamos que los moderadores sí que lo habrán pillado. Tú quédate con el detalle de que he acabo por poner una palabra en francés: Una ni en español ni en italiano en casi 3.400 post que llevo.

Pero dejémoslo en que ese "Ocurrencia" es muy parecido al "boutade" francés


----------

